# Pixel mort pendant délai de rétractation.



## Lamar (22 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

ce matin, panique, je découvre un pixel mort (rouge, au milieu de l'écran de mon ibook 12"). Ce n'est pas bien grave, même si une fois qu'on l'a vu on ne voit plus que lui, mais ça va passer. Ma question tient au fait que j'ai reçu cet ordi mercredi dernier, donc je suis encore dans la période de 7 jours de rétractation pour un achat par correspondance : je le renvoie ou je le garde ? Un pixel mort en annonce-t-il d'autres ou pas forcément ? En le renvoyant je me prive d'ordi pendant un mois environ, mais je pourrai peut-être du coup profiter de la maj des ibooks et peut-être de Tiger ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci

Nicolas


P.S. en cas de renvoi je dois contacter Apple je pense, certains savent-ils comment ça se passe ?


----------



## benout (22 Mars 2005)

salut,
désolé pour ton pixel...je n'ai jamais renvoyé de machine chez apple mais je pense que tu es dans le délais et que le plus simple est de les appeler...mais je crois que l'expédition sera à ta charge.( à confirmer)
Pour le reste ça dépend de toi, je ne pense pas qu'un pixel en annonce d'autre...mais bon, si celui ci te gène, c'est une raison suffisante pour le changer...Pour la MAJ des ibook je suis pas certain qu'elle arrive dans les jours qui viennent, idem pour tiger. tiens nous au courant
Ben


----------



## vincmyl (22 Mars 2005)

Franchement si tu es dans les délais, n'hésites pas a l'échanger


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Franchement si tu es dans les délais, n'hésites pas a l'échanger


Je suis bien d'accord avec vincmyl ( :hein: ), parce qu'un pixel rouge en plein milieu de l'écran c'est abominable: comme tu dis, on ne voit que lui    Passe un petit coup de fil quand même pour etre sûr...

Pas d'chance sur ce coup...


----------



## vincmyl (22 Mars 2005)

En plus il n'est apparu que quelques jours apres mais bon, vas y fonce


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En plus il n'est apparu que quelques jours apres mais bon, vas y fonce


Sorry pour le HS complet, mais c'est fou quand même: chacun de tes posts se résume en une phrase se terminant soit par  soit par  (soit par les deux en fait...)
(hs off...)


----------



## Lamar (22 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai passé un coup de fil à Apple (super sympa au passage).
La personne m'a appris que le délai de rétractation est de dix jours chez Apple et qu'il faut leur signaler le désir de renvoyer l'ordi pour qu'il fasse passer TNT et renvoient un nouvel ordi. C'est pas super tout ça ?
Maintenant le problème se pose de savoir si je renvoie mon ibook, parce que je commençais à bien l'apprécier.
Merci de vos conseils en tout cas.


Nicolas


----------



## vincmyl (22 Mars 2005)

Franchement fais le, pour quelques jours tu peux te sacrifier  :love:


----------



## Lamar (22 Mars 2005)

Salut,

effectivement, plus le temps passe et plus je me dis que je vais le renvoyer.
En même temps c'est vrai que sur Macgé le pixel mort (rouge) ne me gêne pas du tout.

Nicolas


----------



## [sam] (22 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,



			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passé un coup de fil à Apple (super sympa au passage).
> La personne m'a appris que le délai de rétractation est de dix jours chez Apple et qu'il faut leur signaler le désir de renvoyer l'ordi pour qu'il fasse passer TNT et renvoient un nouvel ordi.



et tu n'a aucun frais à ta charge ? (ça me parait trop beau ...)

Tu as précisé la raison de ta démarche (le pixel HS) ?


----------



## Lamar (23 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

effectivement en y réfléchissant c'est bien ce que m'a dit la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone chez Apple. Je lui ai bien parlé du délai de rétractation (qui est de 10 jours chez Apple au lieu de 7 normalement), je lui aussi parlé du pixel mort qui motivait ma démarche. Elle m'a dit que c'était TNT qui passerait à domicile pour récupérer l'ordi.
Comme je suis décidé à entamer la procédure je vous en dirais plus dans quelques jours.


Nicolas


----------



## Lamar (24 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,


ça y est la procédure est lancée. Je dois recevoir un numéro de retour (par mel) et attendre que TNT me contacte pour venir me reprendre mon ibook. Personne ne m'a parlé d'un quelconque coût à ma charge.
La personne que j'ai eue chez Apple, très sympa là encore, m'a proposé de me rembourser 50¤ sur ma commande, mais je lui ai fait remarquer que le pixel était rouge, au milieu de l'écran et que cela me génait, donc elle m'a proposé un échange, mais comme il doit y avoir bientôt une mise à jour de l'ibook (ce qu'elle n'a ni confirmé, ni infirmé) je lui ai demandé un remboursement, ce qui va être fait dans les dix jours suivants la réception de l'appareil.
La suite au prochain numéro, j'attends que TNT me contacte et pour l'instant je profite de mon ibook.


Nicolas


----------



## Lamar (12 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,


je reviens sur ce fil déjà ancien, parce que je pense que cela peut être utile à quelqu'un.
Donc effectivement TNT est venu reprendre mon iBook, environ une dizaine de jours après que j'ai signalé le problème. Le délai, un peu long est de mon fait, j'ai fait un peu durer pour profiter de l'iBook plus longtemps.
Une dizaine de jour plus tard j'ai reçu un virement sur mon compte du montant de l'ordi et du bon de réduction de 25¤ que j'avais utilisé à cette occasion. Cela ne m'a pas couté un centime.
Sur ce coup là je dis bravo Apple.


Nicolas


----------



## vincmyl (12 Mai 2005)

Et avec ca tu reprends un iBook :love:


----------



## Lamar (12 Mai 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et avec ca tu reprends un iBook :love:



tu sais j'ai roulé sur mon 1° iBook (écran explosé, mais le reste fonctionne, d'ailleurs c'est avec lui que je surfe actuellement), donc je considère que nous sommes à un partout, Apple et moi. Donc j'attends le suivant pour faire la belle.
Plus sérieusement, je dirais plutôt au contraire, vu leur politique commerciale, je n'hésite pas. Et de toutes façons, je crois qu'une fois que l'on a essayé Mac Os X sur un iBook on ne peut plus racheter de PC sous Windows, même XP Sp2.


Nicolas


----------



## puffade (12 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> tu sais j'ai roulé sur mon 1° iBook (écran explosé, mais le reste fonctionne, d'ailleurs c'est avec lui que je surfe actuellement), donc je considère que nous sommes à un partout, Apple et moi. Donc j'attends le suivant pour faire la belle.
> Plus sérieusement, je dirais plutôt au contraire, vu leur politique commerciale, je n'hésite pas. Et de toutes façons, je crois qu'une fois que l'on a essayé Mac Os X sur un iBook on ne peut plus racheter de PC sous Windows, même XP Sp2.
> 
> 
> Nicolas




Voilà un fil qui redore un peu le blason d'apple. Ton histoire me fait plaisir. Tu as eu à 100 % raison dans ta démarche. Un pixel mort moi ça m'aurait rendu malade d'emblée. alors régale-toi bien avec ta nouvelle machine.


----------

